# Shotcut crashes immediatedly after starting



## vittorio50 (Oct 15, 2019)

On my installation

```
uname -a
FreeBSD server 12.0-RELEASE-p10 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p10 GENERIC  amd64
```
with the following video card

```
pciconf -lv
.............................
pcib3@pci0:2:0:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x11501a03 chip=0x11501a03 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ASPEED Technology, Inc.'
    device     = 'AST1150 PCI-to-PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:3:0:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x20001a03 chip=0x20001a03 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ASPEED Technology, Inc.'
    device     = 'ASPEED Graphics Family'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
.............................................
```

I compiled shotcut-19.09.14 from the ports with success.
Nevertheless when I fire shotcut it starts but immediately after showing its logo it crashes with the following complaint
.....................
.....................
- hevc_vaapi
  - mjpeg_vaapi
  - mpeg2_vaapi
  - mpeg4_v4l2m2m
  - vp8_v4l2m2m
  - vp8_vaapi
  - vp9_vaapi
...

```
[Debug  ] <EncodeDock::EncodeDock> end 
[Debug  ] <JobsDock::JobsDock> begin 
[Debug  ] <JobsDock::JobsDock> end 
[Debug  ] <MainWindow::readWindowSettings> begin 
[Debug  ] <MainWindow::readWindowSettings> end 
[Debug  ] <LeapNetworkListener::start> begin 
[Debug  ] <MainWindow::MainWindow> end 
[Fatal  ] <> Failed to create OpenGL context for format QSurfaceFormat(version 2.0, options QFlags<QSurfaceFormat::FormatOption>(), depthBufferSize 24, redBufferSize -1, greenBufferSize -1, blueBufferSize -1, alphaBufferSize -1, stencilBufferSize 8, samples -1, swapBehavior QSurfaceFormat::DoubleBuffer, swapInterval 1, colorSpace QSurfaceFormat::DefaultColorSpace, profile  QSurfaceFormat::NoProfile) 
Abort
```
Please help
Vittorio


----------



## k.jacker (Oct 15, 2019)

vittorio50 said:


> Failed to create OpenGL context ...


Probably the lack of OpenGL (required for openshot's GUI) and most probably too little video memory, too.
I wouldn't call the AST1150 a video card, it barely manages to give you a picture on your monitor, nothing more.
You are misusing your hardware for the wrong purpose. Get a proper videocard, no powerhouse needed though.


----------



## vittorio50 (Oct 16, 2019)

'Unfortunately' my FreeBSD and shotcut is on a Xeon slim racket server that doesn't seem to accept a cumbersome video card.
Does anyone know of a smaller video card?
Ciao
Vittorio


----------



## 6502 (Oct 16, 2019)

Get riser card which turns the slot 90 degrees. Similar to this:


----------

